# Logitech Wireless mouse/keyboard combo troubles



## Lego (Mar 26, 2009)

Um Ok its a Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110, wireless mouse and keyboard combo, and I can't seem to get the mouse working, the Keyboard works fine.  Now, I am using this copy of 7.1-Release(32bit) through Virtual Box, On my Windows Seven 64bit PC.  The receiver is a USB & PS/2 mouse connector (PS/2 is the small round one with like 5 pins and the platic nub, right?); My motherboard though only has the keyboard port, so its plugged into that. it works fine in all windows OS. As I said the keyboard works fine but I can't seem to get the mouse working In the boot up Terminal or in twm.  I have tried many configuration setups in sysinstall and ran the Xorg -configure. with no luck on the mouse.  Is there something special im supposed to set? what configuration should i be using?

Can this be moved to the right place i just realized its not an xorg issue its a configuration issue with my system and bsd...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

Try USB, I'm not sure if fbsd can handle a mouse+keyboard on the same PS/2 port. I'm actually surprised this works on other OS's.


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

its not a single it has two connectors a usb and PS/2 both must be connected.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2009)

What happens if you only connect the USB?


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

what do you mean... both have to be connnected for it to work(and are connected).. Im using it perfectly fine in windows seven/vista/xp.. Just haveing the problems with the mouse in BSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2009)

According to Logitech's specs you need *either* one USB port (keyboard/mouse combined) *or* two PS/2 ports (one for keyboard, one for mouse).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2009)

Exactly, my logitech mouse+keyboard combo has a USB->PS/2 converter. 
You use that to connect *both* to PS/2. If you don't use PS/2 it will work with the USB only.


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

:S so I don't need to have both connected? because it does have both and have always just connected both... and never had any issues in windows..
So what would you recommend trying?

PS.. im pretty sure that when i don't have both plugged in.. one the mouse or keyboard stops working.. let me test...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2009)

Just use the USB and don't plug in the PS/2. Make sure USB Legacy devices (or something similar) is turned on in the BIOS.


----------



## Lego (Mar 29, 2009)

when i unplugg the PS/2 It continues working in windows but when I boot the virtual box/BSD.. I loose both mouse and keyboard :S glitch? I'll try again.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

Lego said:
			
		

> when i unplugg the PS/2 It continues working in windows but when I boot the virtual box/BSD..


Seem to have missed this. You are running a FreeBSD guest inside a virtual machine?

Then the mouse/keyboard you have is totally irrelevant (as long as they work in the host environment). The VM software will create a virtual mouse and keyboard. This is usually PS/2.


----------



## Lego (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, that worked perfectly, Thanks.


----------

